# My collection



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi girls
I'm new here and this is my collection
I don't have MAC in my contry so i'm desperatly trying to buy it from London, Italy etc. I'm moving to LA in couple of months so MAC here i come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





blushes: 



lippies




eyeshadows


 

 

some of e/s without flash


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 15, 2008)

Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2008)

i don't know how this happened 
i opened 2 new threads
i'm sorry


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 16, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## sassylena (Aug 12, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 16, 2008)

Everything looks so pretty! Great collection so far!


----------

